# AC Switch Not working..?



## Comb (Sep 28, 2008)

Altima 1999 AC switch not working ,What to check ..?Hot Air and other stuff working only AC not switching on though small light can be seen on AC switch when put to on .?


----------



## joowi-san (Oct 15, 2008)

your a/c not working? my 1 and 2 blower switch does nothing... on top of that all the front vents (the ones blowing on your face) does not work.. hahaha and it's 90's F here.. hmm.. the guy at dealership told me to change the whole control unit, that there must be something wrong internally... he even told me.. it's gonna cost me alot to do it in the dealership.. errrr


----------



## Hamed (May 7, 2009)

If your ac doesn't work on 1 and 2 but works on 3 and 4 or maybe only 4,
its usually just the blower motor resistor,
look on passenger side under the glove box its a 2*3 inch black rectangular shape and attached with 2 screws under the blower motor and has a wire socket connected to it with 5-6 wires.

Just go to a junk yard and get one these things are expensive at autopart stores or dealers.


----------

